# Anyone own a english springer with Rytex in pedigree



## poppydog1 (Mar 26, 2010)

After reading a recent thread i decided to start to look at my dogs family tree, there are alot of names with Rtyex in them, and also badgercort, looking into this is quite interesting as alot have Rytex in there breeding, apparantly some dont like to have Rytex in the breeding.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Have you posted this on another forum? I googled the kennel names and found a similar post on another forum... didn't know if it was you or not, so didn't want to point you in that direction if it was already your post?!?


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

Ian and Wendy Openshaw, are highly thought of in the gundog world as trainers, not sure about the breeding side though.
Where have you found information against their line?
It may be like Holway retrievers, nothing wrong at all with the dogs, but you have to be a pretty good handler to get the best from them because they are so hot


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

Came across this
" I gather that it is the belief of some that generally speaking Badgercourt spaniels are bigger, steadier and have better markings and can be seen advertised as "Rytex Free", whereas Rytex lines generally are small, crazy, mainly white and praised for agility / speed for trialling purposes."

Seems like the Holway Goldies, the Rytex dogs have won so many FT's.
Again, a case of the dogs just being too hot for the handlers, so they run them down


----------



## poppydog1 (Mar 26, 2010)

Poppy is quite small and definatly crazy, no i havnt posted anywhere else.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

PM ing you


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> PM ing you


If you know something I'd like to know


----------



## poppydog1 (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks will read that with interest.I have posted on that site to now thanks:thumbup:


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

This is their home page

Rytex Gundogs. Cocker and Springer Spaniels, Labradors, trained and handled

My trainer has just got a pup out of Mallowdale Grand and is pleased as punch. Rytex lines are in pretty much every springer around. I think Kennie Robb FTch was sired over 100 times, their other FT winners are also prolific in pedigrees really. There is a basic difference in the working lines of fast athletic and slow noses - though both will go all day long and youll drop before they do 
Theres only one or two breeders that outwardly dont like rytex in their lines I can see their point but they are turning down very stong dogs in favour of keeping thier lines 'clean'


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

It's very common in springers to be a little nervous that is said to come from the rytex you will see ads saying rytex free the nervousness is not a bad trait as its not extreme to the point that it makes training a little easier some prefer just to say springers are biddible and they are because they are very eagre to please, rytex is a very good bloodline, I have had 3 springers have 2 now my first one and my eldest now were both Ammerdown and badgercourt molly my youngest is rytex badgercourt you will find the rytex has a lot of white compared with how much black or liver.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Just read Ian Openshaw has just made his 87th FTch! with Woodstorm Babe, wow!


----------



## lovaspringer (Feb 18, 2010)

poppydog1 said:


> After reading a recent thread i decided to start to look at my dogs family tree, there are alot of names with Rtyex in them, and also badgercort, looking into this is quite interesting as alot have Rytex in there breeding, apparantly some dont like to have Rytex in the breeding.


we have rytex and badgercort,they make exellent gun dogs and pets, but then again the springer is a natural hunter anyway,and iv found rytex to be a little smaller in size and not as much colour as badgercort has,and are the more showy type as we would say.meg was badgercort and full of colour she was taller, we still have her daughter bella she is 13 now she to used to hunt, but meg was electric and alert,bella was more the steady one.its all a question of taste i supose.we have got a show springer jess 9mths old as i want to try showing.as you will see if you have alook at my pics,the show springer is alot bigger than the gun springer, although they to will hunt very well,but there is a big difrence in the two in size ect.are you going to work your lovely springer?,such a cutey you have there.xx


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Ye molly is tiny the only one out of our 3 to have rytex the others much bigger.


----------

